# Study in Canada while PR in process.



## Crystalmyth (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi folks,
I have been reading posts on this forum and I find it extremely informative for people who want to immigrate to Canada. 
I applied for skilled worker immigration in 2008 and still waiting. But, I got admission to study in Canada in my professional field and just applied for a study permit. 
Do you think the fact that I am in the line for PR may adversely impact my study visa approval? Is there anybody who went to study in Canada before they got their PR? 
Thanks for reading and you opinion will be appreciated. 
Crystal


----------



## Notty (Mar 22, 2009)

*study visa*



Crystalmyth said:


> Hi folks,
> I have been reading posts on this forum and I find it extremely informative for people who want to immigrate to Canada.
> I applied for skilled worker immigration in 2008 and still waiting. But, I got admission to study in Canada in my professional field and just applied for a study permit.
> Do you think the fact that I am in the line for PR may adversely impact my study visa approval? Is there anybody who went to study in Canada before they got their PR?
> ...


Sorry I cant offer advise re your dual application, just wondering if your study visa has come through and if so how long it has taken. I have been waiting 6 weeks from London and I'm getting twitchy. 
Good luck I hope it comes together for you. It sure is a highly frustrating process! but we obviously really want to achieve it.


----------



## Crystalmyth (Jul 17, 2009)

Notty said:


> Sorry I cant offer advise re your dual application, just wondering if your study visa has come through and if so how long it has taken. I have been waiting 6 weeks from London and I'm getting twitchy.
> Good luck I hope it comes together for you. It sure is a highly frustrating process! but we obviously really want to achieve it.



No problem, Notty.
I applied just couple of weeks ago. Hopefully will get an answer soon. Good luck on your visa too!


----------



## IshanAliKhan (Sep 24, 2012)

*The Wait!!*

Hi,

Crystal, How much time do Canadian Universities take to review your application?? I applies in June and still waiting for the application to be reviewed!!


----------

